#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Pressures & Overpressure in the Subsurface training course by IKON Scinence

## aows51

good evening everyone,
does anyone have this training course (Pressures & Overpressure in the Subsurface training course by IKON Scinence) ???


thanks in advance.See More: Pressures & Overpressure in the Subsurface training course by IKON Scinence

----------


## petrogeo_69

This course was developed to support Ikon's RocDoc software. You'd be better served seeking other resources such as:

Origin and Prediction of Abnormal Formation Pressure G.V. Chilingar or S.P.E. Reprint 49  Pore Pressure and Fracture Gradient

----------

